# Need advice on gluing



## MattDaddy (Apr 27, 2009)

Just got an order of beautiful Imported Metallic Resin blanks from Exotic Blanks and am having a booger of a time getting them to stick - especially when doing some more detailed segmenting.  I have tried CA and CA with accelerator and also tried 5 minute epoxy.  I blew one out in the drill press and others I can simply break apart with my hands - which tells me they just aren't going to stand up to the drill or lathe.  Any advice?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 27, 2009)

I have not tried to laminate them, Matt.

But they are Polyresin, judging from the smell and turning characteristics.  Are you sanding the mating surfaces to make sure they are flat??

I will try some tonight with CA-thick.  Will report back tomorrow.

Ed


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 27, 2009)

Yup.  Perfectly flat, just like I do with my acrylics and wood - leaving a little texture for the glue to bite.  Thanks.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 27, 2009)

Then mine probably won't work either.

But I HAVE to TRY!!!


----------



## rstought (Apr 27, 2009)

You might get some clues from this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43522


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2009)

The information in that thread was related to "acrylics".

What we are attempting to bond here are Polyresins.

Unfortunately, the pen making community is NOT very picky about their terms.  Equally unfortunate is the fact that the materials will NOT necessarily bond with the same procedure, since they are not chemically the same.

And, yes I did try gluing last night - late, will report back tomorrow, since I will not get home until late again.

We will find a way, just may take a few tries.


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 28, 2009)

I am finding that 2-part epoxy is working better than Medium CA.  Looking forward to hearing how your Thick CA works.


----------



## DennisM (May 3, 2009)

I doubt this will work, but I am always thinking, what about drilling a core out of them, say if you are going to make a 7mm kit, drill a 9mm core out of the center of each piece, then gluing not only the sides to each other but also to a straight wooden dowel in the middle? 

Use the segmented pieces as a sleeve around the core. Then once assembled drill out the 7mm middle..

Just a thought..


----------

